# My ratings



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just curios if that's ever happens to you. For instance you get a 5 dollar tip for lyft but then get rated a 4. Or it could be Uber.

Would you be upset at the 4 stars or would you not care since you got tipped?


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

I will take the money then when they kick me out I will just start with another company making real tax free money. That is why here if you are below 4.40 they just call you in the office but do not disable you. They know they can be replaced with one phone call. Nobody is licking their bottom over here. Mints?! Water?! Snacks?! No problem, there is a river on the side of the road, drink, eat grass, fresh and organic!


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll happily take a 1-star for a $5 tip


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Happened to me last week, the guy was new to uber, I was just second ride. I meant to give him the run down I just forgot. $ 21 ride, 6 dollar tip and a 4☆ 

I didn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It upsets me. One time I returned a guy's tip after he downrated me while getting out. I put it back in his mailbox.

Next time it happens I'll just keep the tip and move on, though.


----------



## Nerraw (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't care what you rate me as long as you tip. I get annoyed when I get <5 stars for a minimum fare trip. What else do you need me to do?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm a 4.91 so I'm supposed to be matched up with similar ratings. But now I'll pick up lots of people that are 4.6. One time picked up a pax that was 4.4 and he seemed normal.

Is it because of the tipping? Perhaps now pax are getting downrated for not tipping in the app?


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Around SF bay area, I do have a feeling that the average rating of riders are going down continuously. Given my rating is still, I deal with less and less riders with the ratings higher than mine. Just cannot prove it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> It upsets me. One time I returned a guy's tip after he downrated me while getting out. I put it back in his mailbox.
> 
> Next time it happens I'll just keep the tip and move on, though.


How did you know where he lives? What did you put in his mailbox? Sounds extreme!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How did you know where he lives? What did you put in his mailbox? Sounds extreme!


I dropped him off at his house, and then I put his $5 bill back in the mailbox of that same house. It was extreme. I was upset, and therefore irrational.

My guess is he only gave me the tip because he was bragging about how many tips he got and then he felt he had to give me one. I was thinking maybe if I returned the tip my rating would go back up.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I dropped him off at his house, and then I put his $5 bill back in the mailbox of that same house. It was extreme. I was upset, and therefore irrational.
> 
> My guess is he only gave me the tip because he was bragging about how many tips he got and then he felt he had to give me one. I was thinking maybe if I returned the tip my rating would go back up.


Wow


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

Nope, keep your $5 but give me a 5* - next pax has a fiver too... couple days ago, I found two different $20s in the tip box... stilll trying to figure out what I did right... no trips to LAX either...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

elronaldo said:


> Nope, keep your $5 but give me a 5* - next pax has a fiver too... couple days ago, I found two different $20s in the tip box... stilll trying to figure out what I did right... no trips to LAX either...


Can I see a pic of your tip box? Funny how when people tip they don't say.


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Can I see a pic of your tip box? Funny how when people tip they don't say.


Yes, I admire the people who tip without virtue signaling (calling your attention to the fact they are tipping) and I frequently don't realize a pax has tipped before they get out. When I do notice, I tell them they are very kind and thank them. I get 10:1 cash to app tips. Rather than asking for tips, the msg is intended to encourage a 'tipping culture' benefiting all drivers so it doesn't seem so selfish. BTW, I have 1,540 5-Star trips now, but left the sign at 1,024 which some IT pax have twigged to... (1,024 is 2 to the tenth power and is significant in IT). I make sure it's 'primed' every AM with a fiver and a couple of ones. Sorry the pic is not 'in situ' - it's dark out and I had to bring it inside for a pic. Right now, the tip box has the only placard in the vehicle. Gonna add another on the headrest backs in a few days about 5-Star ratings, something like this: 'Just two or three 4-Star ratings can get a rideshare driver quickly fired. Please keep your own wait times short and plenty of drivers on the road by seriously considering a consistent 5-Star rating for nearly every driver. Thanks.' Again, not asking just for me, but trying my bit to change the culture a little...


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Got a 3-star rating with a $1 tip on a $7 fare.
I was annoyed. Sht happens


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nerraw said:


> I don't care what you rate me as long as you tip. I get annoyed when I get <5 stars for a minimum fare trip. What else do you need me to do?


Minimum fares are always the low raters.

Yet 1 more reason to ignore them.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

The guy had a 5* rating, maybe he was new to it and made a mistake?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just checked my ratings and it says I got a 1 star. Obviously I have no idea who. But last time I got a 1 star, it was gone the next day and then back a week later and then gone and then back and then gone. Now it's back and my ratings went from 4.91 to 4.9. I can't determine it was my last ride because my 5 stars increased by 1.

So should I believe it? Honest to God have no idea from who. Didn't seem to have any problems recently.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uber is manipulating you to go drive more so you can bring your ratings up.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe you should give fewer plucks about stars?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Veju said:


> Uber is manipulating you to go drive more so you can bring your ratings up.


That's what I believe


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> *I'm a 4.91 so I'm supposed to be matched up with similar ratings*. But now I'll pick up lots of people that are 4.6. One time picked up a pax that was 4.4 and he seemed normal.
> 
> Is it because of the tipping? Perhaps now pax are getting downrated for not tipping in the app?


That is a myth. Just like the myth that the closest driver gets the call, yet many drivers still believe both.


----------

